# Fred



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

This is Fred. I had to give him up as there wasn't any room left in the tank for a new friend. Good luck in your new home mate.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one big goldfish. How long did you have him?


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

Quite a number of years. His body was only an inch long when I bought him and he cost about $5.
He is a red cap oranda and sure can eat. I bought 3 zebra danios a while back and one of them disappeared!:uhoh: Never seen a fish smile before.
The fish shop I gave him to were quite impressed by his size. :wave:


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Good luck in your new home, Fred!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, Daisy cannot come visit at your home!


----------

